# Problemas  Drean Unicomand 116



## Carlos120 (Dic 19, 2019)

Buenos días tengo un Drean Unicomand 116 , primero le cambié la bobina , luego la bomba y no centrifuga.

Ahora le cambie la plaqueta ya q*ue* vi la q3 quemada y cuando arrancó todo de 10 hasta q*ue* empezó a desagotar largó chispa y se quemo la q3 otra vez ,  q*ue* puede ser *? *pensé q*ue* era la bomba porque no andaba y les cambié las 2 cosas y se volvió a quemar.


----------



## Alaen (Dic 19, 2019)

Me imagino que deberias revisar hacia atras la electronica...desde la bomba,sensores hasta las plaquetas y comprobar los voltajes para dar con el componente que esta enviando la sobrecarga.saludos


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 27, 2021)

Hola queridos amigos
En mi caso, también con lavarropas *Dream Concept Unicoman 116,* realiza todo el lavado completo, incluido
centrifugación. Pero cuando es necesario abrir la tapa, *queda trabada.*
Agradeceré si alguno de vosotros me puede indicar donde puedo hallar un diagrama de mantenimiento
o por lo menos el circuito electrónico de la placa.
Me dijeron que puede ser el *blocapuerta*, pero no estoy seguro cuales son los drivers que lo accionan.
Muchas Gracias desde ya.
Que terminen bien el día.
Roberto.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 27, 2021)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> realiza todo el lavado completo, incluido centrifugación. Pero cuando es necesario abrir la tapa, *queda trabada.*








Quizá el sistema que usa Dream sea igual o muy similar.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 27, 2021)

Gracias *Sr. switchxxi.*
No sabía que el Angelito había tratado el tema. Está explicado muy claro.
Nuevamente muchas gracias.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## pepelui01 (Ene 27, 2021)

Hola diamantepuro, acá está el diagrama. Probablemente es el blocapuerta. Pero revisá el triac que lo acciona, y sus componentes asociados.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 27, 2021)

Hola* pepelui01*
Muchas gracias , ya me han pasado un vídeo donde parece que es de muy fácil reparación.
De todas manera* tendré en cuenta la revisión del Triac.*
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## pepelui01 (Ene 27, 2021)

Igualmente, es de fácil verificación, si es el blocapuerta o la placa. Luego de terminado el ciclo, cuando supuestamente puedes abrir la tapa, revisa si tienes tensión de 220, en los pines 1 y 3 del blocapuerta. No tendría que tener.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2021)

Si termina y no abre , lo desenchufás y al rato abre , es triac en corto ; si no abre entonces es el blocapuertas


----------



## HugoAlberto (Ene 28, 2021)

Hola éste lavarropas se quemó la plaqueta  y se la cambié, también le cambié el blocapuerta y el termoactuador, todos nuevos, mi pregunta es si el motor es normal q*ue* caliente demasiado en lavado, no puedo dejar la mano por que me quema. Al parecer anda normal , pero esa es mi duda. Gracias por su opinion a todos.


----------



## HugoAlberto (Mar 14, 2021)

Hola compañeros saludos, tengo un lavarropas drean unicomand 116, se quemo la plaqueta y se la cambie, antes probe los periféricos que estuvieran bien.
Resulta que no me termina el programa de lavado, teina el primer lavado , saca el agua y se apaga completamente las luces, podrian ayudarme porfavor, gracias.
 estaba buscando también el diagrama de circuito de esta plaqueta,
 en la plaqueta quemada un triac , que esta arriba de R38 se ve en la foto  varias resistencia se ven quemadas como.se puede ver, gracias a todos espero sus consejos


----------



## luismanrique872@gmai (Jun 25, 2021)

Hola buena. Noche a mi lavadora le cambié la plaqueta el presostato y el triac y no lava ni centrífuga solo carga y desagota


----------

